# What's the deal with sharkfin inlays?



## twizza (Jul 10, 2014)

Am I the only one who doesn't like them?


(because he's my butler)


----------



## jc986 (Jul 10, 2014)

Everyone likes sharkfin inlays...you must be the only one.

JK of course...to each their own. Aside from Jackson though I really don't think sharkfins are all that prevalent.


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Love 'em..... but yes everyone is different. I myself somewhat despise blank boards, and I get really sick of seeing otherwise great guitars be left "incomplete" as far as I am concerned. But as with everything, if no one was buying them, then no one would be making them.


----------



## Les (Jul 10, 2014)

I think they are great on a Jackson, just like the trapezoid blocks should only be on Gibson...


----------



## Deep Blue (Jul 10, 2014)

I actually love that style of inlay, but whether they look good or not really depends on the rest of the guitar.

RG770DX inlays


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 10, 2014)

I hate most inlays, except for cool inlays at the 12th only.
Small dots or diamonds are OK with me though.
shark teeth > shark fins (if I had to choose)

Some custom stuff is amazing, but few and far between IMO.


----------



## armdias (Jul 10, 2014)

Love 'em too. An those MOP on a black ebony board (Jackson SL2H)... Or the black ones on a maple board (DK2M)... Oh my...


----------



## feraledge (Jul 10, 2014)

armdias said:


> Love 'em too. An those MOP on a black ebony board (Jackson SL2H)... Or the black ones on a maple board (DK2M)... Oh my...



I prefer piranhas, but this nails it, MOP on ebony in person should sell anyone on sharkfins.


----------



## armdias (Jul 10, 2014)

feraledge said:


> I prefer piranhas, but this nails it, MOP on ebony in person should sell anyone on sharkfins.



Completely agree!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm sure you're not the only one that hates 'em...

...but I got 'fins on both my Jacksons


----------



## tedtan (Jul 10, 2014)

feraledge said:


> MOP on ebony in person should sell anyone



Not just shark fins! MOP anything on ebony in person rules!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 10, 2014)

Piranha tooth inlays > sharkfins.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 10, 2014)

I prefer blank boards. 

I also prefer big butts to big boobs. We all have our thing.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 10, 2014)

Minimal inlay is best.


----------



## ZeroTolerance94 (Jul 10, 2014)

Offset dots are my favorite lol.

My Jackson has sharkfins though, and I like it


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 10, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I hate most inlays, except for cool inlays at the 12th only.
> Small dots or diamonds are OK with me though.
> shark teeth > shark fins (if I had to choose)
> 
> Some custom stuff is amazing, but few and far between IMO.


 
Pretty much all of my guitars have either pearl dots or white-silver dots.

I do like Jackson shark fins, but do not like Ibanez shark tooth inlays. I have never been huge on block/trapezoid inlays either.

B.C. Rich diamond inlays are cool on some guitars...

Other than those examples, pretty much custom inlay work is the only thing that I really take note of, I guess I just consider dots kinda standard.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 10, 2014)

I would take sharks over dots any day.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 10, 2014)

feraledge said:


> I prefer piranhas, but this nails it, MOP on ebony in person should sell anyone on sharkfins.



This.


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Not a fan of Ibanez sharkfins with the extra ridge. Not much of a fan of piranha inlays either. Jackson sharkfins are where it's at!


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 10, 2014)

No love for Ibanez pyramids? I think the PWH Universe is my favorite.


----------



## Dooky (Jul 10, 2014)

I love sharkfin inlays on Jackson's. They will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## colortwelve (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a few Jacksons, only one has sharkfin inlays and incidentally it's my least favorite. I tend to prefer minimal inlays if any - I've got one with dots and one with pirhana inlays, and I much prefer the look of those.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 10, 2014)

dots, large dots, and offset dots are where its at (on super strats at least) but I dont mind the fin


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jul 10, 2014)

i actually dont like them either. i prefer Ibanez's Shark Tooth inlay i believe their called. 



Deep Blue said:


> I actually love that style of inlay, but whether they look good or not really depends on the rest of the guitar.
> 
> RG770DX inlays



but those Piraña inlays really get my johnson throbbing with glee



TemjinStrife said:


> Piranha tooth inlays > sharkfins.


----------



## Drusas (Jul 10, 2014)

sharkfin inlays are fine, as long as they're on a jackson V or RR.


----------



## Shimme (Jul 10, 2014)

I prefer inlays on "boring" fretboards as long as they're not dots down the middle. A cool looking piece of ebony, figured or unusual fretboards though? Wouldn't dream of it.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 11, 2014)

I still firmly believe that the most metal guitar you can buy is a black jackson dinky with a reverse headstock and sharkfins


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm fine with everything except centered dots.


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Forkface said:


> I still firmly believe that the most metal guitar you can buy is a black jackson dinky with a reverse headstock and sharkfins



Hey, I have one of those... and its opposite colored and necked twin


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sharkfins are sexy and you know it!

Ironically, my custom will have a blank fretboard though...


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Jul 11, 2014)

My USA custom wouldn't look right without them.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 11, 2014)

if the op grew up listening to metal & watching vids in the late 80's - early 90's, this thread would not exist


----------



## Stooge1996 (Jul 11, 2014)

Not a fan of regular sharkfin inlays but ghost sharkfin inlays are rad


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 11, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> I prefer blank boards.
> 
> I also prefer big butts to big boobs. We all have our thing.



This sums up too many of my life's preferences.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 11, 2014)

Huh, never thought about it. To me they're as integral to a Soloist as a Floyd and an inline HS.

But pos rep for the Seinfeldisms in the original post!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2014)

Yea... I gotta say... If I must have inlays... Sharkfins or piranhas are what I'd want. Or something ridiculous like a vine of life or the inlay on the Michael Kelly Dragonfly basses.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 11, 2014)

Love the Jackson Sharkfins. Ibanez Sharktooth would be
my fave, think they are called Himalaya inlays in Japan.


----------



## gunch (Jul 11, 2014)

They're okay. I like off center dots or ESP Horizon tab inlays the most though


----------



## lemeker (Jul 11, 2014)

I love sharkfins....they just look cool as hell. As far as dots, I prefer the off centered variety. I will say the bats on the SE Allender are badass too.


----------



## man jerk (Jul 11, 2014)

groverj3 said:


> Hey, I have one of those... and its opposite colored and necked twin



THIS!

I have a DKMG in red. The black sharkfin inlays on the maple board give me a big 'ol hard on.


----------



## twizza (Jul 11, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> But pos rep for the Seinfeldisms in the original post!



And you want to be my latex salesman?


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 11, 2014)

Les said:


> I think they are great on a Jackson, just like the trapezoid blocks should only be on Gibson...



Only with binding, though, in both cases.


----------



## Force (Jul 11, 2014)

Sharkies or go home..............


----------



## Force (Jul 11, 2014)

man jerk said:


> THIS!
> 
> I have a DKMG in red. The black sharkfin inlays on the maple board give me a big 'ol hard on.




Neck swap or a DK2M


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 11, 2014)

this thread sould be renamed "post pics of your sharkfin inlay"


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 12, 2014)

I've always liked the Jackson ones, but the solid Ibanez ones I never really liked, I always liked the outline ones more.

Like this


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jul 12, 2014)

I think they work on some guitars. I love the piranha tooth inlays on my SLSMG though.


----------



## blckrnblckt (Jul 14, 2014)

I would probably be okay with them on a good guitar, but my only experience was with an rg350. The guitar felt bad to play and it has left me with some trauma. However, looking online, sharkfins look great on maple to me.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jul 20, 2014)

Out of my 6 guitars 1 has fins, 2 have dots, 2 blank except for the 12th and the other is totally blank.

I'd much prefer totally blank over any kind of markers. Though the last guitar I bought was my 1527RB. Didn't really want a 7 with markers and I wasn't really thrilled about the color either, but I compromised for build quality and playability.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 20, 2014)

I like Sharkfins on ebony mainly because of the contrast I guess. Never been a fan of the Ibanez ones.
Keep in mind they are trademarked by Jackson, meaning to have them on something else you need either a small company custom or an ESP sld on the local market. (My craft house SV has jackson sharkfins and headstock.)


----------



## hairychris (Jul 21, 2014)

Another vote for Jackson's MOP on Ebony. With a bound board.

Yum.

Otherwise, not so much.

And only on a Jackson.


----------



## vilk (Jul 25, 2014)

Sharktooth inlay? NO!
Sharkfin inlay? mmmmayyybe....
Piranha inlay? YES please!


----------



## Pav (Jul 25, 2014)

Jackson just does the sharkfin-style inlays so much better than anyone else, it doesn't look right on any other brand.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jul 31, 2014)

I like sharktooth inlays on certain guitars. Definitely prefer them with a reversed headstock. On most guitars though, I'd prefer the piranha tooth(I think they look great on my SLSMG)


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't do sharkfin. 

Just like I can't wear shirts with lizards, geckos, or anything with a places name on it that I visited far away once. No tye dye no fedoras, no camo, no spikey wrist or neck anything.. 

Just not me.


----------

